# Harassing a Sportsman ticket?



## LopeAlong

This guy completely lost his cookies on me tonight. He didn't like me floundering toward his house and came outside to raise cain at me. I was being polite and only had 1 light running and even told my wife there was no sense into getting into a cussin' match with the old fart...

However as the comedian Ron White says "I just didn't have the ability" after about the third or fourth "Hey Buddy!" The guy told me he would shoot my lights out if I came back there. I asked him to repeat the threat as I was spinning my boat around but he decided to crawfish. Told me he was gonna call 911. He did but must not have liked the result because he looked more pissed. Think ill head back tomorrow in full power without the wife. 

Someone told me there was a law called harassing sportsman citation. Anything to this? Hell my first impulse it to put a pic of the house from Google Earth but I'd hate to burn a good spot.


----------



## Dang Dang

I heard it was a felony to harass a hunter, but it hardly ever goes that far. I would definitely let the an FWC officer know about it so they could possibly do some preventive maintenance. Did you at least stick some good fish?


----------



## Prince Caspian

Citation: West's F. S. A. § 379.105 

Last Checked by Web Center Staff: 12/2012	

Summary: This law represents the state's hunter harassment provision. Under the law, a person may not intentionally, within a publicly or privately owned wildlife management or fish management area or on any state-owned water body, interfere with or attempt to prevent the lawful taking of fish, game, or nongame animals by another or attempt to disturb wildlife or fish to prevent their lawful taking. Any person who violates this section commits a Level Two violation.


----------



## Prince Caspian

And here's the link:

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusflst379_105.htm


----------



## LopeAlong

I'm in Alabama!!! Someone show me this in AL


----------



## Prince Caspian

I thought you'd never ask!


Alabama 

Code of Alabama. Title 9. Conservation and Natural Resources. Chapter 11. Fish, Game, and Wildlife. Article 8A. . Interference with Legal Hunting or Fishing. 

Statute Details 
Printable Version 
Citation: AL ST § 9-11-270 to 275 

Citation: Ala. Code 1975 § 9-11-270 to 275 

Last Checked by Web Center Staff: 11/2012	

Summary: This section of law reflects Alabama's hunter harassment provisions. Under the section, no person shall willfully and knowingly prevent, obstruct, impede, disturb, or interfere with, or attempt to prevent, obstruct, impede, disturb, or interfere with any person who is legally hunting or fishing. Prohibited activities include creating a visual, aural, olfactory, or physical stimulus intended to affect the natural behavior of the wild animal being hunted or fish for the purpose of fishing, or affecting the condition or location of personal property intended for use in the hunting or fishing. Any person violating this article is guilty of a Class C misdemeanor.

And the link:

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusalst9_11_270.htm


----------



## Emerald Ghost

You need to break him from sucking eggs.
Take one other boat over there with you, and encourage him to call the Po-Po.
It sounds like a transplant that is overdue for behavior modification.


----------



## Kevin B

With him threatening you, I would definitely contact the Police.
who knows ?, with some of the crazy people these days, he may try to shoot your lights out next time.

Kevin


----------



## flounderslayerman

Bobby let's take both our boats and light him up and see what he has to say about that.


----------



## The Mayor

How bout just dropping that locale on everybody and just run a flotilla of lights up thru that joint for the net 6 months


----------



## X-Shark

I had this happen the other night in Fl. waters. He was a old Coot and he did have a 45 or 9mm auto in his hand.

Conversation went....... Guy......"Can I help you?"

My girlfriend not even looking up. "Just looking for fish."

Guy....... "Not around my dock!"


Nothing else was said, as we had already looked around his dock and moved on like he wasn't even there.

Never touched his dock or bumped it.


----------



## BILL MONEY

i kow alot of these people are parhoid of theives... but they have to be realistic in the fact that 
A. they own the dock and shoreline 8' above mean hightide
B. They have no right to threaten people or persons around their property for suspected trespassing.
that being said the flounder guys should respect their property with properly pointed lights.... which i am sure yall have .. so as not to invade their privacy with artifical light intrusion.. This small thing has caused many neighbors to be arrested over the years !! just the perspective of a nutral party... 
BUT THEY SHOULD NEVER THREATEN ANYONE ON A PRIVATE VESSEL AROUND THEIR DOCK OR NOT !!!!!!!!!! i know if it was my dock i would aproach with caution with weapon out of sight until i inestigate ... having seen you floundering would have asked about your night and wished you good luck... if the light was intruduing .. asked if you could reposition so the light was not coming in the house...


----------



## bamafan611

Bobby have had this happen several times. After letting people know what you are doing, in most cases there was no problem. But have had some very hostile people give similar threats and have offered to call the police for them. Had a drunk fall in shaking his fist at me one night and when his buddies tried to help him out they were pulled in. ( Priceless and still makes me chuckle} Pulled the boat over and helped them to the beach and they still called the police which met me at the landing. After an explanation was told to be careful and have a good night.


----------



## orion3

Seems like jackasses are everywhere. Where's Darwin when ya need him?


----------



## LopeAlong

Terry, I had one light on because I knew I was pointed directly at this row of houses. This guy has been out there before but never down to the pier making threats


----------



## jigmaster

*I can see the points of both sides...No Gig intended.*

We're you using above the water line lights? I prefer to use submerged lights


----------



## jigmaster

*I can see the points of both sides...No Gig intended.*

Were you using above the water line lights? I prefer to use submerged lights exercising Good light discipline as it relates to oncoming boaters and around other folks properties. In most instances when folks live on the water the rear of the house is usually the living room where they watch TV. I can tell you if someone drove a car up and down my road with very bright lights shining through my window wether a glare or direct usually light bounced off the water will light up their ceiling maybe in the guys bedroom if he is trying to sleep would be similar to flipping a light switch on repeatedly -depending on how many Gigglers came by.... I would get pissed too. These new bright lights can be very intrusive. I can tell you if I spent an a$$Load of money for a house on the water only to have lights shined constantly non stop, night after night, I would get out of control myself. I'm sure when the realtor showed the property during the day it was quiet and enjoyable setting. Then only to have to find out after buying the house there are Giggers with bright lights and loud Generators and occasional hollering Drunks in their back yard after dark. I'm sure the Realtor didn't mention this one There is a balance.


----------



## Drone82

I don't mean to derail the thread, but how does this law relate when it comes to wading? Absolutely no lights, staying off piers, trying not to make a sound. The closest we come is by walking underneath the dock, but never on it. Havn't really had any experience with an owner barking at us, but if they did, we would gladly move on to the next light...


----------



## LopeAlong

I gladly move on always. Not trying to be a dick, just have a little fun. Yes my lights are above the water bc that's what I choose to use. They are very bright but I too use caution when around houses that's why I only had 1 of 3 on. If I kept doing laps around the guys house, yeah I can see it but I did his 100ft pier and hung a left. There for less than a minute had the guy not came out and start hollering. 
If it wasnt a good spot I'd already put it on here


----------



## LopeAlong

Drone as long as your below the mean low water line and don't touch their dock, not a thing in the world they can do


----------



## Drone82

That's kinda what I thought.


----------



## Catchin Hell

Invite me along and I'll bring my Go Pro...:thumbsup:


----------



## Backwood

I had a group of drunks on Navarre beach one night throw a deck board at me for trout fishing around a community pier.I should have called the man but I left them alone.

JUST BECAUSE YOU BUY A BIG FANCY OVERPRICED HOUSE ON THE WATER DOES NOT MAKE YOU THE OWNER PAST MEAN HIGH WATER....SO SELL YOUR MANSION AND GO BACK TO YUPPYVILLE!!!!

We need to bring the fleet all lit up,I'm in on that for sure.


----------



## kahala boy

Or you can educate the owner on the law regarding your right to be there. Print out a copy and bring to the guys attention. He might not know the law. I'm sure that we all don't know the laws regarding fishing. Which was pointed out in the first post. If the guy still wants to threaten, then by all means, have a flotilla go by.


----------



## GIggaMon

LopeAlong said:


> I'm in Alabama!!! Someone show me this in AL


 What part of Bama you at?? Roll Tide


----------



## Yobenny

You might do everybody a favor and contact the game warden before you go there and tell them what happened last time and ask if this is something under their jurisdiction. 
A federal game warden has far more power than the local police and can walk right into your home without a search warrant.
Then if he does it again, they already have a heads up, give them his address and let them explain it to him. I might even ask them to meet me at the dock so I can go along too.
Threatening to shoot at people can get you in some pretty deep shit......


----------



## X-Shark

> i kow alot of these people are parhoid of theives... but they have to be realistic


Yea.....I'm gonna sneak in there with Lights a Blazing. 

2- 400 Mh and 2- 175 Mh.














> I don't mean to derail the thread, but how does this law relate when it comes to wading? Absolutely no lights, staying off piers, trying not to make a sound. The closest we come is by walking underneath the dock, but never on it. Havn't really had any experience with an owner barking at us, but if they did, we would gladly move on to the next light...



This would concern me a Lot more as a owner....Just the fact that your walking around. Many have fences dividing property. But your able to just walk on.

In a boat thats all lit up you can pretty much see every move that we make.


----------



## Drone82

I don't come up to the shore except to initially get in and out of the water, which is on public land. Otherwise we stay in the water and walk under the piers going from light to light. In my area, never ran into anyone that has a fence. Most of the people we occasionally run into just ask if we are doing any good.


----------



## Backwood

kahala boy said:


> Or you can educate the owner on the law regarding your right to be there. Print out a copy and bring to the guys attention. He might not know the law. I'm sure that we all don't know the laws regarding fishing. Which was pointed out in the first post. If the guy still wants to threaten, then by all means, have a flotilla go by.


 
As in the first post...IF The man lost his cookies and threaten to shoot my lights off..
I ain't pulling up there to educate no one...nowutimean
Call FWC and wait,they'll be along before you know it.

or you could post a sign on every waterfront road


----------



## MikeG

Yobenny said:


> You might do everybody a favor and contact the game warden before you go there and tell them what happened last time and ask if this is something under their jurisdiction.
> A federal game warden has far more power than the local police and can walk right into your home without a search warrant.
> Then if he does it again, they already have a heads up, give them his address and let them explain it to him. I might even ask them to meet me at the dock so I can go along too.
> Threatening to shoot at people can get you in some pretty deep shit......


Absolutely false information in regards to a federal officer entering a home without a search warrant. Can't be done!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Yobenny said:


> You might do everybody a favor and contact the game warden before you go there and tell them what happened last time and ask if this is something under their jurisdiction.
> A federal game warden has far more power than the local police and can walk right into your home without a search warrant.
> Then if he does it again, they already have a heads up, give them his address and let them explain it to him. I might even ask them to meet me at the dock so I can go along too.
> Threatening to shoot at people can get you in some pretty deep shit......


You're kidding right? A federal officer cannot just waltz right in to someone's house. SURPRISE!! I'm a federal officer! 

Is game warden allowed to come onto your land without a warrant? Of course, but he is not allowed to enter your house without one.


----------



## Yobenny

Really? Well those lying son of a bitches! (in mississippi)
They told us point blank they can come in our house to inspect our freezers and refrigerators and guns anytime without notice and without a warrant.
I guess yall have a few liars in the pack!!!!!!!!


----------



## LopeAlong

X-Shark said:


> Yea.....I'm gonna sneak in there with Lights a Blazing.
> 
> 2- 400 Mh and 2- 175 Mh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would concern me a Lot more as a owner....Just the fact that your walking around. Many have fences dividing property. But your able to just walk on.
> 
> In a boat thats all lit up you can pretty much see every move that we make.


3 400w HPS's do fine also!!!

Thanks for the go pro idea!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Yobenny said:


> Really? Well those lying son of a bitches! (in mississippi)
> They told us point blank they can come in our house to inspect our freezers and refrigerators and guns anytime without notice and without a warrant.
> I guess yall have a few liars in the pack!!!!!!!!


They may be able to come into the home of a licensed hunter, if by virtue of the hunter having purchased a license he agrees to such searches, but the government does not have the right to search your home without warrant, unless they have consent or other circumstances as underlined above.

Now, this does not mean they cannot enter onto private property to conduct a search of the land. As per the open fields doctrine they most certainly can search private property without a warrant even if they enter by trespass though the trespass may later be held as an offense committed by the officers. Open fields though, are not a person’s home or a person's curtilage (ajoining land and buildings). 
Private property in such instances can include 'open fields', garages off of the curtilage, barns, out buildings and so forth. However, the property immediately around your home, which is used frequently by the homeowner or residents, are almost always considered curtilage. 
In such cases we are usually back at the warrant requirement.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

LopeAlong said:


> Drone as long as your below the mean low water line and don't touch their dock, not a thing in the world they can do


In Florida, waders can walk OVER (directly) someones dock in order to continue their journey. As long as they are at or below the mean high tide line.



BILL MONEY said:


> i
> A. they own the dock and shoreline 8' above mean hightide
> B. They have no right to threaten people or persons around their property for suspected trespassing.


"and shoreline 8' above mean hightide"
This is not true in Florida, which typically is up to the mean high tide line.
Versus a "permanent" property line some where inshore from the ever changing mean high tide line.


----------



## Yobenny

Well thanks for explaining that but it's a little late, when I was young it was "common knowledge" (I guess common bullshit) that federal boys can pretty much do whatever they want including walk in your house at 2 A.M. and check your freezers, which is the only reason us outlaws were afraid of them. Heck all the adults used to say this all the time.
They used to chopper in on us hunting baited dove fields and stuff but everybody I grew up around believed that they could come in your house anytime they wanted to, or into the hunting club, pretty much anywhere. 
We were all outlaws bad too, why I've been shooting protected species today!
Here is the proof come GIT ME!!!!!!


----------



## captken

*Post the turkey's phone # on every site on the net.*

Bet he'd get lots of phone calls.


----------



## Prince Caspian

Yobenny said:


> Well thanks for explaining that but it's a little late, when I was young it was "common knowledge" (I guess common bullshit) that federal boys can pretty much do whatever they want including walk in your house at 2 A.M. and check your freezers, which is the only reason us outlaws were afraid of them. Heck all the adults used to say this all the time.
> They used to chopper in on us hunting baited dove fields and stuff but everybody I grew up around believed that they could come in your house anytime they wanted to, or into the hunting club, pretty much anywhere.
> We were all outlaws bad too, why I've been shooting protected species today!
> Here is the proof come GIT ME!!!!!!


Is that a female ruby?


----------



## Yobenny

> Is that a female ruby?


Only seen three this year so far all females......


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*Rude people*



Prince Caspian said:


> Citation: West's F. S. A. § 379.105
> 
> Last Checked by Web Center Staff: 12/2012
> 
> Summary: This law represents the state's hunter harassment provision. Under the law, a person may not intentionally, within a publicly or privately owned wildlife management or fish management area or on any state-owned water body, interfere with or attempt to prevent the lawful taking of fish, game, or nongame animals by another or attempt to disturb wildlife or fish to prevent their lawful taking. Any person who violates this section commits a Level Two violation.


 I'm glad you posted this, I have been also spoken to rudely while floundering, what makes someone think that they own the water ? Shouldn't they have know that people pay for fishing permits to fish state waters ? I do try and be polite and not shine my lights at homes but so many on the water now ya just can't help it sometimes.


----------



## X-Shark

> I have been also spoken to rudely while floundering, what makes someone think that they own the water ? Shouldn't they have know that people pay for fishing permits to fish state waters ?


Not everyone is like this that owns waterfront property, but there are plenty that do think this way.........


They pay $6500 + a year for property tax's and figure you have all this water.....why are you in "MY" space. They figure their property tax's trump you fishing license fee.


Reminds me of fishing in the canals of Ono island. We are idling down there and throwing the net for some Silver Mullet. My brother made a lot of throws, but we had little to show for it.

Well here comes the guard. I see him from a distance. I told my brother....."Get your Al. fishing license out.

We get to the end of the canal where all the fish are horded up and there is the guard. He says..."Reports are being made that your taking all the fish." I said well we only have 8 fish and as I'm holding my license in the air so he can see it. I said "This gives us the right to be here and these people do not own the water." We went on about our way and nothing else was said. But he was just a rent a cop trying to do his job.


----------



## wtbfishin

I have a little place on the Bay, I'm one of the ones that wants to know how the catch is going, I know they have the right to be where they are. Never had an issue to date, I got an old dead marine battery setting right on the outside edge of my dock, I been hoping someone would steal it so I don't have to deal w/it, can't seem to get no takers though :no:. The ones that make me mad are the ones trying to own the beach in front of them, I've been around since '81 there are a bunch of high dollar nimbys in WC as well!:thumbdown:


----------



## startzc

There's this new invention I just found called curtains, its amazing, I close them at night and light doesn't get in. Somebody should have invented these years ago. If you have a gun brandished at me mine will be pointed at you until it's on the ground. If you threaten me with one I will ask who you think is a better shot


----------



## BILL MONEY

johnsonbeachbum said:


> They may be able to come into the home of a licensed hunter, if by virtue of the hunter having purchased a license he agrees to such searches, but the government does not have the right to search your home without warrant, unless they have consent or other circumstances as underlined above.
> 
> Now, this does not mean they cannot enter onto private property to conduct a search of the land. As per the open fields doctrine they most certainly can search private property without a warrant even if they enter by trespass though the trespass may later be held as an offense committed by the officers. Open fields though, are not a person’s home or a person's curtilage (ajoining land and buildings).
> Private property in such instances can include 'open fields', garages off of the curtilage, barns, out buildings and so forth. However, the property immediately around your home, which is used frequently by the homeowner or residents, are almost always considered curtilage.
> In such cases we are usually back at the warrant requirement.





SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> You're kidding right? A federal officer cannot just waltz right in to someone's house. SURPRISE!! I'm a federal officer!
> 
> Is game warden allowed to come onto your land without a warrant? Of course, but he is not allowed to enter your house without one.



State Game officers may enter your home without warrant if they suspect violations. they are the only officers allowed to do so.. 



johnsonbeachbum said:


> In Florida, waders can walk OVER (directly) someones dock in order to continue their journey. As long as they are at or below the mean high tide line.
> 
> 
> 
> "and shoreline 8' above mean hightide"
> This is not true in Florida, which typically is up to the mean high tide line.
> Versus a "permanent" property line some where inshore from the ever changing mean high tide line.


the 8' is a federal law i learned from a professor at uwf ( i didnt attend there he owned the property nest to the grand lagoon yacht club) it is 8 feet above mean high tide to allow passage by house or mule if the barge / vessel is not able to make headway on its own.. (very old law) BUT at no time may you STOP on said property... that is a violation of the law... meaning you may walk across it but you may not pull your vessel on it and stop. that being said.. at no time may they deny you the ability to stop if your vessel is in distress..


----------



## sailor

I'm not sticking up for the SOB, but keep in mind that many along the water have had to deal with thieves, and I've personally had a fish hook in my hand while loading up the boat in the dark for an early fishing trip. Both side just need to be courteous. I personally like to walk down when I see someone floundering to see if they are doing any good.


----------



## hjorgan

We have 3 big (sweet) dogs and have trained them to bark at any boat approaching our dock. The noise is usually enough to discourage unwanted visitors that may be up to no good.

Doesn't seem to discourage fisher and giggers because they aren't going to be there long anyway.


----------



## drifterfisher

hjorgan said:


> We have 3 big (sweet) dogs and have trained them to bark at any boat approaching our dock. The noise is usually enough to discourage unwanted visitors that may be up to no good.
> 
> Doesn't seem to discourage fisher and giggers because they aren't going to be there long anyway.


I think I've been by your house...


----------



## TURTLE

*The peir in my hood has a rather large house right next to it and the guy who lives in it apparently thinks it's his peir. I used to take my dog/dogs down to it every day after work so they could swim if no one else was down there and one day on my way HOME, I was walking out of the entrance right where his driveway is. The guy came OUT of his house and ran up to my ONE dog that was with me that time and pointed a freaking gun at him and told me if they ever came on his lawn again he would shoot them. Well for one, they have NEVER been on his lawn, for two, the peir is public and dog friendly, three, I'm sure what he did is illegal. *

*Now the newest thing he has done is this. Sometimes, after my wife and I got out to eat we will drive down to the water and look at the moon or see if the flounder guys are doing well. This guy has mounted 4 giant Hollogen flood lights, the big square ones, on the side of his house that light the whole area up so bright you can't see to drive out. Last time we went down after a nice dinner at Agean Breeze, we pull up facing the water at around 8:30 ( An hour and a half before it closes, and before I could turn the car off BOOM!!! on come the lights ruining the entire mood. Do any of you know if there is a rule for this crap?*


----------



## Chapman5011

I do understand some people's view. Some of the rigs that flounder boats have on them are very impressive. Lights surrounding the boat with generators. It sounds like some on here want to create some negative comments from property owners that might have an issue with your boat lighting up there den while they relax and watch t.v.
I believe if you at least try to reposition your lights to not light someone up, it may go a long way. Yet I do know there are some grumpy people out there. You can't make everyone happy. But if you at least try to not light there property up as much as you can, at least you can go home and say you tried. There are some crazy people in our world now. I would hate to read on here some one was shot or shot at, only because of some flounder lights. I just do not recommend pushing some one to the limit all for a fish that you can catch anywhere else you want to go with the lights. Just be careful if you want to push someone's buttons. People are crazy now . Just turn on the t.v.
Good luck floundering... And safe voyage.


----------



## drifterfisher

TURTLE said:


> *The peir in my hood has a rather large house right next to it and the guy who lives in it apparently thinks it's his peir. I used to take my dog/dogs down to it every day after work so they could swim if no one else was down there and one day on my way HOME, I was walking out of the entrance right where his driveway is. The guy came OUT of his house and ran up to my ONE dog that was with me that time and pointed a freaking gun at him and told me if they ever came on his lawn again he would shoot them. Well for one, they have NEVER been on his lawn, for two, the peir is public and dog friendly, three, I'm sure what he did is illegal. *
> 
> *Now the newest thing he has done is this. Sometimes, after my wife and I got out to eat we will drive down to the water and look at the moon or see if the flounder guys are doing well. This guy has mounted 4 giant Hollogen flood lights, the big square ones, on the side of his house that light the whole area up so bright you can't see to drive out. Last time we went down after a nice dinner at Agean Breeze, we pull up facing the water at around 8:30 ( An hour and a half before it closes, and before I could turn the car off BOOM!!! on come the lights ruining the entire mood. Do any of you know if there is a rule for this crap?*


If you were on public property have the guy arrested for brandishing a firearm. I'm pretty sure there is no statue of limitations as to how long ago it happened either. 
As for the lights get the sea turtle guys involved and he won't have a porch light.


----------



## MikeG

BILL MONEY said:


> State Game officers may enter your home without warrant if they suspect violations. they are the only officers allowed to do so..


 
NO OFFICER may enter your home without a search warrant or consent to search, merely because they suspect violations. Absent a life or death situation it cant happen. Their has to be clearly articulable facts substantiating probable cause that such violations that would convince a higher power (a judge) to sign such warrant to enter. State Game Officers have no special power to do so. Some states allow for them to enter game processing plants or things of that nature but it doesnt include ones private dwelling!

This is the second time someone has said this, which is completely false. A good starting point would be to read the *Fourth* *Amendment* to the United States Constitution ...
.


----------



## Yobenny

"I paid all that money for this property on the edge of this highly productive waterfront, and these tramps have the audacity to come here and take stuff in it for free!"


----------



## TURTLE

drifterfisher said:


> If you were on public property have the guy arrested for brandishing a firearm. I'm pretty sure there is no statue of limitations as to how long ago it happened either.
> As for the lights get the sea turtle guys involved and he won't have a porch light.


*Good idea.:thumbsup:*


----------



## tailfisher1979

Great idea.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

BILL MONEY said:


> State Game officers may enter your home without warrant if they suspect violations. they are the only officers allowed to do so....


Nope. They may not enter a private residence without a warrant. Open areas such as barns and things can be searched because they are open, but they can't enter your home without a warrant.


----------



## startzc

drifterfisher said:


> If you were on public property have the guy arrested for brandishing a firearm. I'm pretty sure there is no statue of limitations as to how long ago it happened either.
> As for the lights get the sea turtle guys involved and he won't have a porch light.


Guy would be dead, my pits are like my kids.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*Courtesy*



Chapman5011 said:


> I do understand some people's view. Some of the rigs that flounder boats have on them are very impressive. Lights surrounding the boat with generators. It sounds like some on here want to create some negative comments from property owners that might have an issue with your boat lighting up there den while they relax and watch t.v.
> I believe if you at least try to reposition your lights to not light someone up, it may go a long way. Yet I do know there are some grumpy people out there. You can't make everyone happy. But if you at least try to not light there property up as much as you can, at least you can go home and say you tried. There are some crazy people in our world now. I would hate to read on here some one was shot or shot at, only because of some flounder lights. I just do not recommend pushing some one to the limit all for a fish that you can catch anywhere else you want to go with the lights. Just be careful if you want to push someone's buttons. People are crazy now . Just turn on the t.v.
> Good luck floundering... And safe voyage.


 I agree, Courtesy goes a long way, If for some reason I do encounter someone who is angry I just move on somewhere else even if I have the right to be there, It ant worth the headache!!! Do unto others as you would have them to unto you, good practice! and I totally agree there are a few crazy people out there ! But on the other hand there are some really nice people out there too, I had a guy come and check me out once and asked how I was doing and I had picked up several around his dock and he said he had never caught one so I just gave him a few, in response he said if I ever needed to get out of a storm to come to his dock, Nice folk !!!! Also after putting myself in the landowners position," even as much as I love to fish" I would hate to be woken up several nights a week by bright lights, After considering all these comments I will be hooking back up my underwater lights which I could use when close to a homeowner, but keep my above water lights when in open places, underwater lights don't put off near the glare as above water lights. Most fishermen are considerate folk !


----------



## Az-Vic

Odd how many myths still hang tough in many minds? This one concerning Game officers entering without a warrant remins me of the number of guys who still believe you have to keep your handgun locked and cased in glove box or a console, some kind of "three step rule". Like the warantless search myth,, you can have your handgun sitting betwen your legs,on the seat, under the seat, anywhere you please in your vehicle as long as it is holstered or in a zippered case....or, tucked in your waistband of your britches if you have a CCW.


----------



## lastcast

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Can_a_game_warden_enter_your_house_without_a_search_warrant

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120319235257AA1N5Ea


----------



## Az-Vic

No peace officer; local,state,or federal gets a free pass around the 4th amendment of the Constitution.

"The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized. "

This also applies to fish cops.


----------



## Dragsmoker

Az-Vic said:


> No peace officer; local,state,or federal gets a free pass around the 4th amendment of the Constitution.
> 
> "The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized. "
> 
> This also applies to fish cops.


You might want to look up "CISPA". A bill they just passed.


----------



## Az-Vic

CISPA hasn't passed yet; it made it thru the house, but not the senate,and even Bam-Bam is not high on it.


----------

